# Autos



## Aksarben (Jun 19, 2019)

This is a group of some of my Autoflowers, Zkittez, Pink Kush CBD 30:1, Wipeout,   Cream Cookies, Bublelicious, and some younger starts, Heavy Weight Seeds - High Density Auto.  All of these are Autoflower in 2 gal grow bags, with Miracle Grow potting soil.  Looking very good on my end.  I found it interesting that the Pink Kush CBD 30:1  has changed color around the flower head areas to a more blue or darker color.  I, or anyone, can pick them out from the others.







These are the Pink Kush CBD 30:1   showing the coloration.....











They are outdoors all day/night   soaking up the sun (when it's out....pretty rainy this June).  The new little ones are coming along nicely as well. 

Michigan is one of only 2 states (other is Alaska) that lets you grow 12 plants.  Alaska will let your grow 12 if there are 2 adults (over 21) in the household.  While Michigan lets a single adult in household grow 12 plants. We are limited to 12 for household, where the other states only allow only 6 per household.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 19, 2019)

Very pretty autos...


----------



## novitius (Jun 19, 2019)

Those are pretty. That's a cool thing to happen.


----------



## Aksarben (Jun 19, 2019)

*Thanks! * I have Purple Kush CBD 1:1 Auto as well as Northern Lights Auto on order now with www.seedsman.com  Then, they are also sending 3 free seeds... Norther Lights Auto.   Hope the Purple Kush is as unique as what the Pink Kush is.   I understand that purple flower strains have a bit more Linalool and better "medicinal" value for anti inflammation as well.  Never tried Norther Lights, but the specs seem pretty nice.  Right now these pictured above are growing like weeds.


----------



## Aksarben (Jun 22, 2019)

USPS tracking shows they are out for delivery today.  www.seedsman.com where this is the 4th to order and interestingly, they shipped from Tulsa, OK  USA.  What's the difference between a marijuana seed and a hemp seed in the mail?  Answer:   nothing.  Neither one has any THC and neither one is distinguishable from the other.  BTW,  ALL of the seedsman orders I have received have originated in the U.S.


----------



## Aksarben (Jun 22, 2019)

Look what came in the mail!!  Took most of the seed to sprout and placed them in water.  Left behind a seed each in case I wish to grow these again in the future.   Will leave in water for a day and go on to my sprouting technique to watch for which ones sprout and which ones do not.   Also have Amnesia Auto in the water to hydrate (all in their own plastic bottles to keep track of which is which.)   Should be sprouted well by the last week of June.  






Yea, real stealthy huh?


----------



## Aksarben (Jul 1, 2019)

Harvest Time??
Seeds for the Pink Kush CBD 30:1 was planted on Easter. Pictures below were taken on 6-29-19. 2 plants on the left are the Pink Kush and there is also another on the right of them that also has showing of yellowing fan leaves. Could these be ready by now?






Close-up of one of the Pink Kush Flowers... 





@Angie  looking pretty good for an old dirt farmer from Nebraska!  They are all doing great!  I have difficulty with my eyesight (diminished) to be able to tell much from the Trichomes.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 1, 2019)

Now we're cooking with hot grease lol....Those look great !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2019)

They look really nice.  However, I think you are a ways from harvest.  The purple one is beautiful, but actually has very little bud on it.  If you cannot see the trichomes, can your wife or someone close check them?  That is the only true way to tell if a plant is ready.

Also, be aware that just because a strain advertises 30:1, that does not mean that it is.  Most of us have been disappointed with the amounts of CBD that are really in the high CBD strains when they have actually been tested.


----------



## MJ Passion (Jul 2, 2019)

Aksarben said:


> Harvest Time??
> Seeds for the Pink Kush CBD 30:1 was planted on Easter. Pictures below were taken on 6-29-19. 2 plants on the left are the Pink Kush and there is also another on the right of them that also has showing of yellowing fan leaves. Could these be ready by now?
> 
> View attachment 253416
> ...



Really liking that middle photo, so much I put it at the top for awhile.     You're a good dirt farmer from Nebraska.


----------



## Aksarben (Jul 3, 2019)

@Angie  I thank you for the complement!   

I have seen on an autoflower forum site that one of the sure ways of telling if Autos are ready is when the large fan leaves turn yellow.  That, and this plant is around 90 days old from sprouting.   My wife and I looked at the Trichromes using a USB camera I got yesterday, from Amazon.   She said most of the Trichromes looked cloudy, with a few that were still clear.   Camera link (does a GREAT job of getting in close on my laptop or using my LG Tracfone smart phone   (Rebel 4)  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06WD843ZM


----------



## Aksarben (Jul 5, 2019)

This is a close up picture of the Trichromes of my Zkittlez Auto taken with a USB microscope.   
From the looks I think it is getting close, or am I there?











Underneath....


----------



## Aksarben (Jul 6, 2019)

Looks kind of like male appendages... maybe male after all?  LOL


----------



## Aksarben (Jul 8, 2019)

Harvested 2 plants tonight, the other Pink Kush CBD 30:1 Auto and one of the Zkittlez Auto after looking at some USB microscope close ups.  Found out my <$20  camera also has a dial on the cord that lets me dial down or shut off light.

I am seeing what appears to be cloudy Trichromes with some with darker coloration.... and a few clear as well.

Pics of the Zkittlez Auto.....
















Interesting picture of an Stigma.


----------

